# New member intro



## JEN79 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,
Call me Jen. I wished I found this site early on. I’ve had marital problems for a while now and got even sick because I have no outlet. My friends and family could not relate. I was a happy person prior to my marriage, but after a couple years and getting pregnant, my husband felt like a different person. Contemplated leaving early on but felt sorry for my son. Now I just feel stuck because I’m now sick and will need to depend on him.
J


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Jen -- lots of good people here to help out and/or just listen! Sorry you are going through such tough times.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In what way are you sick?


----------



## JEN79 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a chronic pain illness now. I wake up with it from head to toe. Lost my job because of the severe flare ups and depression associated with it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

JEN79 said:


> I have a chronic pain illness now. I wake up with it from head to toe. Lost my job because of the severe flare ups and depression associated with it.


Do the medics know what causes the pain?


----------



## Emma_G31 (Aug 7, 2021)

Jen, 
I am new too joined today and feel like we are living very similar lives… I feel quite stuck too and guilty as to how my children would feel.. n he is all ive known for over 10 years! But some days I just feel so low.. I question is it me? Am I just being selfish? Or not paitent enough? But then there’s days where he is extremely selfish and doesn’t actually act as part of our family it’s like he lives a single life without a care in the world and then I have to practically beg him to be part of a day out with me and the children. I don’t know what your marriage is like or why you feel the way you do but I just want you to know I know exactly how you feel. Wish someone had the answers. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Chronic pain is just the worst. I trust you are seeing a specialist and have tried all you can try for it. There is a recently FDA-approved stem-cell product, so be sure you just at least ask your pain-management doctor if he/she is aware or ask them to look into it. Meanwhile, if you're not getting support from your husband emotionally, I assume you are kind of dependent on him financially now you're having trouble working, but of course, you can't control whether he stays in the marriage. Sadly, a lot of people don't have what it takes to stick it out in a "sickness or health" situation. So please at least prepare all you can for an alternative.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello Jen, I am new on here as well. Super sorry to hear about your pain and relationship situation. Hopefully if you can get your pain issue settled down you can then focus on the relationship? I have grown children no longer living at home, but fully relate to you doing what you think is best for your son.


----------

